# Best Laptop Cooling Pad for MSi GX640?



## Papasmurf89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a cooling pad for my MSi GX640 laptop. I'm trying to spend between $20-30. I'm looking at a few right now, if anyone could give me any feedback on these that would be great or if their is another cooling pad that you guys would recommend I would love to hear it. The GX640 is 15.4".

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=cooler_master_x2-_-34-997-727-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834997730&Tpk=cooler master notepal u2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=fe8471paogsj

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834994097

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834992005

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fooozball (Jul 8, 2011)

Honestly, if you buy a cooling pad it's a waste of money. You should just create your own. I grabbed a cardboard box with some reconstructed frame and cut out three holes and put fans in them. Ran them to an AC adapter, and bam dropped temps like crazy.


----------



## DCIScouts (Jul 11, 2011)

This is one thing that you'd do just as well going to your local Best Buy/OfficeMax/OfficeDepot, etc... and getting the Targus or Belkin one that they have in stock there.  There isn't too much difference in what they do, and they all do A LOT to bring down the temps of your laptop and keep the laptop alive longer.  And kudos on wanting to get one, it definitely does help.


----------

